# Terrible News: My friend Brian (bucketlist tank #2) passed away this afternoon



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So our friend Brian whom we were hoping to set up a new bucket list African cichlid tank but became too sick to go through with it has passed away after a long fight with cancer. He is now free from pain and no longer suffering.

He wanted to thank everyone who offered to help, to donate fish/tanks/supplies for the proposed bucket list tank. It moved him so much that he openly cried when reading all the wonderful comments and learning how much this BCA community was willing to help out a total stranger.

Just wanted to let people here know that he totally appreciated your kindness and kind thoughts.

Sincerely,

Anthony

RIP Brian

Here's the original thread:

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...-l-tank-hold-african-cichlid-cube-tank-91529/


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

So sorry to hear Anthony. RIP Brian!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear this but atleast he's in a better place and Im sorry we couldn't make the tank in time. Much love.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

This is terrible news, but as mentioned, at least he is at peace now. It's a shame we couldn't help out more.

RIP.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear.


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

This story brought tears to my eyes. So sorry for the loss of your friend. He truly is in a better place now.

Your story made me remember of my dad's passing. He fought for a month with "surprise" cancer and lost. It was very quick and unexpected. We were going to bulid a greenhouse together that summer. I put it all off until this year, when now I feel okay with working on a project that was supposed to be for me and my dad.

Sending you big squeeze hugs to you and your family, and his family. I will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your friend Brian, he's passed to a pain free restful place now.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

It is nice knowing that there are great people in this world that take the time to think and care about others. You do a lot of great things so big shout out to Anthony


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I also recently had a friend pass away from cancer. She fought long and hard. It was sad to see, however she is in a better, pain-free place now. Cancer robs those who often are needed most. RIP, Brian.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear Anthony. I just lost my best buddy April 25th to cancer. 

Id love to be apart of your next bucket list tank. It would be nice if we could find someone who just got diagnosed. Maybe a random stranger??? Keep me posted if you do find another tank


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Very sorry to hear of your friends passing!


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

So sorry to hear about your friend, Anthony.
My condolences.


----------



## louguhai (Jul 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear this.


----------

